# 10.6.2 Update is here



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2009)

10.6.2 Combo, or just use Software Update. The build number is 10C540. 

For me is fix some DNS issues but it did create one quirk. upon restart the Update changed my Volume Output Device (Line-out) to Internal speakers. I changed it back though and others have reported the same strange sound issue upon installation restart. I just call that simply strange. 

All in though, everything seems good and it even fixes a lot of font issues some where having.  Here is the all the details About the Mac OS X v10.6.2 Update.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 10, 2009)

Installed it, but haven't seen any noticeable differences yet.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 10, 2009)

You didn't notice the version number go from 10.6.1 to 10.6.2 in the "About This Mac" window?


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 11, 2009)

I noticed my Macbook no longer made a sound!!11! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was about to start a topic.  I finally looked at my *System Preference* and found the output set to "2 channel Soundflower."

WTF is a "Soundflower?"  I checked on "t3h G00gl3" but I do not recall downloading it nor can I "find" it!

Clearly this is the work of Space Aliens in league with Micro$oft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--J.D.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/audio/soundflower.html

Nein?


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw that, but I never downloaded it!

--J.D.

P.S. Clearly Space Aliens!!11!


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe you can download it with a bunch or Rogue Amoeba applications.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2009)

check your software Update again because Safari 4.0.4 came out today. 

Why does Safari Updates always require a restart?


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 12, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> Why does Safari Updates always require a restart?



Space Aliens!

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 24, 2009)

Doctor X said:


> Space Aliens!



Smart guy. 


Well if one is having an iWeb/iDisk problem that started with "SFWordProcessing Plug In" errors (in 10.6.2) don't fret and follow the steps for The million dollar trick or how to fix iWeb in 10.6.2.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 6, 2009)

Still a bit frustrated by it though. 10.6.2 fails to connect to my open directory server. It also takes about a year to just think about connecting to a computer in Screen Share or with AFP. However, all of this works flawlessly with 10.5.8.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 7, 2009)

Make sure you use the DNS server of the server on the client Machine. Plus maybe the cache of the account is being kept and the Kerberos connection is rejecting you.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 7, 2009)

Well it's letting me connect to the server in Open Directory now, but it still isn't letting me link up my user account.


----------

